
Apple’s Secrecy Doesn’t Serve Corporate Governance - kevruger
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/28/business/28views.html?src=busln
======
hinathan
There's a really effective way of dealing with your discomfort about Apple's
policies - don't buy AAPL. Pretty simple. I personally am long on it because I
trust what the board's done over the long haul. Might change.

